

Google PageRank explained as a Ruby function - adelevie
http://www.rubyinside.com/google-pagerank-in-five-lines-of-ruby-3313.html

======
jrockway
What's the legality of firing someone over unsubstantiated rumors?

~~~
adelevie
What do you mean?

~~~
jrockway
Hmm, I clicked a few links from that page and ended up at an article about
Giles Bowkett being fired because someone said he was a child molester.

~~~
adelevie
Maybe you should start a thread on this topic. I honestly have no idea.

